# كتاب الــــsensors الجزء الثالث



## م.كامل زياد (16 فبراير 2007)

هذا هو الجزء الثالث من كتاب الحساسات الذي وعدتكم به وارجو ان تعم الفائدة


أخوكم م. كامل زياد​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم, وفي الحقيقة انا أول المستفيدين بهذا الكم من الكتب جزاك الله بكل حرف فيها خير
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## الموحد (22 مارس 2007)

Thanx very much


----------



## احمد عصام (27 مارس 2007)

والله مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا اخي بس اريد الجزء الاول والثاني ايضا لو وجدا......................


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 مارس 2007)

احمد عصام قال:


> والله مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا اخي بس اريد الجزء الاول والثاني ايضا لو وجدا......................


أخي الكريم, يمكن إيجاد الجزء الأول في الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44973
الجزء الثاني
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44992
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## م.وسيم (30 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكما

مهندس كامل ومهندس احمد


----------



## profshimo (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير​


----------



## mohammed alqaissi (11 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

great work


----------



## عاشق الورود1 (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور يا م.كامل زياد علي الجهود 

ويعطيك العافية 

ونحن في انتظار المزيد من المواضيع الرائعة 

وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khalooood37 (6 أغسطس 2007)

<iframe scrolling="no" frameborder="0" height="64" width="468" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" allowtransparency="yes" src="http://www.eldoros.com/ads-doros.php"> </iframe>


----------



## lyeselec (6 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## غيثون (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل عبده (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووور الغالي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## علي حمد الحمد (30 أغسطس 2008)

رمضان كريم الى الزملاء المهندسين كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## الـــصريـــح (31 أغسطس 2008)

يسلمو....................


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (4 مايو 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

